# New school to Old school



## Gringo (7/11/18)

Hi all... and Admin ( please move post if not in correct place )

Just a fun observation...

In a way vaping is " New School " ( hope i don't offend anyone ) right ?

So who has found them self going " New School ", yet having to revert to " Old School " applications to be able to enjoy your " new school "

And no im not on flakka ( hahaha). Let me explain..

Since I started vaping, I had to ask SWAMBO ( she who allways must be obeyed ..." the wife " ) to buy me a few boxes of Handkerchiefs ... due to atty sweating,leaking juice, not to mention messing when filling... like lady's oure men unfortunately do not have the luxury of a handbag....


So now im a Vaper with new Hankys ...

Anyone else ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/11/18)

I left my wife wondering for month why our usage of paper towels has suddenly doubled and what these oily marks on my clothes were coming from

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (7/11/18)

Gringo said:


> Hi all... and Admin ( please move post if not in correct place )
> 
> Just a fun observation...
> 
> ...


Hankys, no. But there is a bogg roll in every location I frequently occupy. Including my desk at work and my cars. When people ask I just tell them its for the passengers, I drive very K@k.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/11/18)

Grand Guru said:


> I left my wife wondering for month why our usage of paper towels has suddenly doubled and what these oily marks on my clothes were coming from


Cant be oil, we are vaping water vapor, not smoke from oil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/18)

Grand Guru said:


> I left my wife wondering for month why our usage of paper towels has suddenly doubled and what these oily marks on my clothes were coming from





Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Cant be oil, we are vaping water vapor, not smoke from oil


And I had to persuade HRH that it is not oil, even though it looks like it, and that it washes out easily!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/18)

Leaky RTAs is one of the reasons I turned to squonking.

If i over-squonk I accept it as my own fault. With an RTA it's not always clear what caused the leak.

I know that HRH notices the extra kitchen paper towels we are using but says nothing. I think she is grateful that I quit smoking. I don't know why. I'm worth far more dead than I am alive !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (7/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Cant be oil, we are vaping water vapor, not smoke from oil



True, but if you spill some dark-coloured juice on your clothes it does sometimes stain if not dabbed immediately e.g. the coffee juices.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/18)

Bog Roll Rules! Two-ply extra soft!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## jm10 (7/11/18)

Its weird that every other time we buy toilet paper i throw in a pack for myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

Not sure why toilet paper is considered "old school" not sure how you guys wipe "New school" ? Maybe one of those jobbies that give you a water enema? ;P 

Old school is the proper handkerchiefs your grandpa used .... egh ... wouldn't want to wipe my tank with that ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Not sure why toilet paper is considered "old school" not sure how you guys wipe "New school" ? Maybe one of those jobbies that give you a water enema? ;P
> 
> Old school is the proper handkerchiefs your grandpa used .... egh ... wouldn't want to wipe my tank with that ....



New school is baby wet wipes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

jm10 said:


> New school is baby wet wipes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nee man , feels like something is licking your a.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (8/11/18)

I just find myself keeping these around. in the car & Office,a lil more professional lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Nee man , feels like something is licking your a.....



Never tried it but thank you for the imagine that will haunt my dreams forever.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

